# Indian Driving license with a different name



## gauravkadyan (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi,

I have just got an Learners License. Since my driving license is very old (issued in 2000) I have been asked to get IDLV (Indian Driving License Validation).
My problem is that the names on my passport and driving license differ by one letter. The RTO-Maharashtra gave me a driving license in the name "Gaurav Kadiyan" whereas the name on my passport is "Gaurav Kadyan". Now as I understand IDLV will be issued under the name "Gaurav Kadiyan", which is of no use because RMS/RTA requires driving licenses and passport under the same name.

What are my alternatives except for going the whole LL-P1-P2-Full License cycle ?

Regards,
Gaurav Kadyan


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

Get a confirmation letter from RTO stating your full name (as in Passport), License number, first issue date, validity and class on a letter head. Its called confirmation letter. I had a similar problem where my drivers license had my first name only. but the NSW RTA accepted the confirmation letter. if you have the letter then you dont need idlv from the consulate.


----------



## gauravkadyan (Jun 15, 2013)

madrag said:


> Get a confirmation letter from RTO stating your full name (as in Passport), License number, first issue date, validity and class on a letter head. Its called confirmation letter. I had a similar problem where my drivers license had my first name only. but the NSW RTA accepted the confirmation letter. if you have the letter then you dont need idlv from the consulate.


Could you please share the document .. obviously blur/block the details where necessary .. I just want to sent the template to my father, so that he has an idea as to what kind of document is required.

Regards,
Gaurav


----------



## vijay_239939 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Facing the same issue i do have RTO letter issued with same name as driving license still i was not allowed to give learnears license test.I have been asked to bring a IDLV to give it,but it would also issue the name as on driving license only,i dont know how it would make differenece to them and they would allow me to give the test after that.

PM me we can discuss in details.

I have already done the affidavid here ,going for notary soon as requirements for IDLV

Thanks,
vijay


----------



## Indoz (Jun 29, 2014)

Will the Notarised affidavit suffice in this case? 
I read somewhere in the forum as follows for different names in passport and DL

To be done in India
----------------------
1. Get the DL extract/particulars letter from the RTO in India
2. Get a notarised affidavit for the name difference to confirm that they are one and the same person

To be done in Australia
--------------------------
3. Carry the affidavit to Indian Embassy in AUS and get it certified.
4. Request for an IDLV from VFS by attaching the DL extract letter and the certified affidavit.
5. Produce the IDLV to RTA in AUS and sit for DL tests.

Hope this helps


----------



## ravi.shankar789 (Jul 5, 2016)

gauravkadyan said:


> Could you please share the document .. obviously blur/block the details where necessary .. I just want to sent the template to my father, so that he has an idea as to what kind of document is required.
> 
> Regards,
> Gaurav


Hi Gaurav, can you please share this document template with me. I am also in need of this document at the moment.


----------



## Nirmal3913 (Jul 18, 2013)

ravi.shankar789 said:


> Hi Gaurav, can you please share this document template with me. I am also in need of this document at the moment.


Attached my RTO Letter for you.
I called up 15-20 motor training schools in Mumbai, and eventually found one smart guy who knew exactly what I needed. let me know if you are from Mumbai and need his contact details.


----------



## ravi.shankar789 (Jul 5, 2016)

Nirmal3913 said:


> Attached my RTO Letter for you.
> I called up 15-20 motor training schools in Mumbai, and eventually found one smart guy who knew exactly what I needed. let me know if you are from Mumbai and need his contact details.


Thanks a ton Nirmal..!! 
I am from vizag so will have to find someone myself...


----------



## vinstst (Jul 14, 2017)

Indoz said:


> Will the Notarised affidavit suffice in this case?
> I read somewhere in the forum as follows for different names in passport and DL
> 
> To be done in India
> ...


Can you share the notarised affidavit format please


----------



## vinstst (Jul 14, 2017)

Nirmal3913 said:


> Attached my RTO Letter for you.
> I called up 15-20 motor training schools in Mumbai, and eventually found one smart guy who knew exactly what I needed. let me know if you are from Mumbai and need his contact details.


Can you share the agent contact details, please. As I have the same problem and my DL was issued by Andheri west RTO


----------



## sudheerdodda1987 (Oct 24, 2018)

Hi Ravi Garu,

I am also from Vizag and facing same issue. I am trying lot of RTO agents but couldn't get correct person.
Could you please let me know the steps to name correction or any agent information.


----------



## rajparikh_059 (Sep 4, 2019)

I also have the same situation. Do we require RTO letter and Affidavit both for IDLV?
If JP signed statutory declaration work inplace of Affidavit??
Also for seating in DKT do we need all these documents?


----------



## ausker (Feb 2, 2020)

My understanding is different states have a different procedure. For NSW, https://www.vfsglobal.com/india/australia/consular_miscellaneous/pdf/IDLV-Checklist.pdf

If your Indian License can be verified in https://parivahan.gov.in/rcdlstatus/?pur_cd=101, RTO letter is not required. If it cannot be verified online, contact any driving school in India to get your license added to parivahan site. Once this is complete, you can follow steps outlined in the Section B Additional Documents in the VFS link I provided.

If you're in NSW, the affidavit has to be prepared by a public notary and not JP and apostilled by the Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade Office [DFAT] in Australia. Refer option 1 in page 2 in the VFS link I provided.

I'm not sure if all the docs are required for DKT. You can call them and check.


----------



## nvenkates9 (Nov 29, 2021)

Hi All,

I have an issue of name mismatch between DL and passport. I cannot find my DL in sarathi.nic.in as well as parivahan sites. does anybody has experience in getting a RTO letter or DL extract from hyderabad? I appreciate your help.

Thanks
Venkat


----------



## nvenkates9 (Nov 29, 2021)

nvenkates9 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have an issue of name mismatch between DL and passport. I cannot find my DL in sarathi.nic.in as well as parivahan sites but I could find my DL details in Telangana transport site. Does anybody has experience in getting a RTO letter or DL extract from hyderabad? I appreciate your help.
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Which state are you applying in?
Be very sure that they will accept the name mismatch with the proposed documents 
Else it will just a waste of time money and efforts
You will be better off starting the process afresh


----------



## nvenkates9 (Nov 29, 2021)

Hi NB, I have applied in QLD. Thanks for reminding me to double check what documents they accept. 
Last week I have contacted the TMR service centre in Brisbane found that they just need a letter from Indian consulate saying both names belongs to the same person. They don't need IDLV. It's very simple process. Although somebody already gone through this process before in Brisbane they never bother to share in this forum. The process is get an appointment from consular by texting to the below phone number or email and attend the appointment at the consulate office at the below address in Taringa with passport and Indian driving licence. Consular will issue a letter saying both memes belong to the same person. They will charge $41 fee. Submit the letter at the TMR service centre. That's is done. I have submitted mine today. The consulate address and phone number is below. Can find consulted in other states at the below link. High Commission of India, Canberra, Australia : Consulates and Honorary Consuls

Mrs. Archana Singh
Honorary Consul
Contact Details
Honorary Consulate of India,
175 A Swann Road, Taringa,
Brisbane, QLD-4068.
Phone: 0422 309 952
Fax: 07-3371 5198
E-mail: [email protected]
Anyone looking for consular assistance should make an appointment via text message on phone or email
(Phone: 0422 309 952, E-mail: [email protected])


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nvenkates9 said:


> Hi NB, I have applied in QLD. Thanks for reminding me to double check what documents they accept.
> Last week I have contacted the TMR service centre in Brisbane found that they just need a letter from Indian consulate saying both names belongs to the same person. They don't need IDLV. It's very simple process. Although somebody already gone through this process before in Brisbane they never bother to share in this forum. The process is get an appointment from consular by texting to the below phone number or email and attend the appointment at the consulate office at the below address in Taringa with passport and Indian driving licence. Consular will issue a letter saying both memes belong to the same person. They will charge $41 fee. Submit the letter at the TMR service centre. That's is done. I have submitted mine today. The consulate address and phone number is below. Can find consulted in other states at the below link. High Commission of India, Canberra, Australia : Consulates and Honorary Consuls
> 
> Mrs. Archana Singh
> ...


I am sure other members will find this information useful 
Cheers


----------



## Milee (1 mo ago)

nvenkates9 said:


> Hi NB, I have applied in QLD. Thanks for reminding me to double check what documents they accept.
> Last week I have contacted the TMR service centre in Brisbane found that they just need a letter from Indian consulate saying both names belongs to the same person. They don't need IDLV. It's very simple process. Although somebody already gone through this process before in Brisbane they never bother to share in this forum. The process is get an appointment from consular by texting to the below phone number or email and attend the appointment at the consulate office at the below address in Taringa with passport and Indian driving licence. Consular will issue a letter saying both memes belong to the same person. They will charge $41 fee. Submit the letter at the TMR service centre. That's is done. I have submitted mine today. The consulate address and phone number is below. Can find consulted in other states at the below link. High Commission of India, Canberra, Australia : Consulates and Honorary Consuls
> 
> Mrs. Archana Singh
> ...


Hi,

Does anyone have the details for Sydney? I tried below and no answer

Welcome to Consulate General of India Sydney (cgisydney.gov.in)


----------

